# help, from a detailing POV...



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

ok, so I have a canon 400D camera...

the lens I normally use is a cannon EW-60C... 18-55mm

but i also have:

a tamron DA15.... eh 55-200mm ?????????

and a:

cosina 19-35mm

I have no idea what any of that means.... but could the other 2 help 'fitting' the car when I am closer to it, rather than having to stand miles away all the time?!?!?



:thumb:


----------



## ADZphtg (Mar 23, 2008)

The smaller the number the wider the field of view. The Canon 18-55 and the Tamron 19-35 are just about as wide as each other. You should to be honest be able to fit the whole car in with either lens.


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

I guess you mean that you can't get the car in frame without standing back? You need to make sure you use the 18-55mm lens as this is your widest lens.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I can fit them in, but I find I need to be about 3-4 meters away!

:thumb:


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

think about it like this Cuey,

the smaller the focal length, the wider the field of view, so the more you can fit in without having to step back.

think about it from a common sense point of view, if you have a piece of paper and cut a circle 10cm wide in it which represents the diameter of your lens. (this could be any size, but bear with me).

if you put it really close to your eye and look through it, you can see a lot (which as its close to your eye, is a low focal length), but as you move it further away (incresing the focal length) you can see less and less through the hole as the angle becomes narrower. thats basically the same as what happens in the lens (very basically).

so out of the 3 lenses, the 18-55 would prove the widest there when set to 18mm.

hope i explained that in a way that makes sense to you


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

^^ listen smart @ss Mick....

all I want to do is stand next to the car and fit it all in the picture....how do I do that...?

:lol:

:lol:



:thumb:


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

The lens figures are the zoom range

i.e 10mm is wide so you can stand close to something and fit it all in.

200mm is quite a long zoom so you'll have to stand quite far away to fit it in.

Also remember a crop sensor will actually make a 200mm a 320mm  now you confused aren't you lol


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

wish I never asked :wall:

:lol:


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

just trying to make you think about how it does what it does, so you have a better understanding. I tell you mate, being an engineer is a bleedin curse at times, you need to know how EVERYTHING works, which often involves taking things to bits *and then putting it back together and being left with a few obligatory "spares" lol*


----------



## Matt- (Sep 8, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> ^^ listen smart @ss Mick....
> 
> all I want to do is stand next to the car and fit it all in the picture....how do I do that...?
> 
> ...


Get a wide lens mate


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Mick said:


> just trying to make you think about how it does what it does, so you have a better understanding. I tell you mate, being an engineer is a bleedin curse at times, you need to know how EVERYTHING works, which often involves taking things to bits *and then putting it back together and being left with a few obligatory "spares" lol*


don't worry, I understood what you meant....just not very good with this camera!!:lol:

I have a 'spares' drawer at home because of my investigations... :wall: :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Fatman Soldier (Sep 24, 2009)

Google Canon Fish eye lens or Wide angle lens. Then do a quick eBay. you won't get wide angles with the lenses you have with out some sort of cheap adapter to go on the end. 

Hope that helps a little, Andy


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

just done that...£13 quid, wide angle something or other with macro...

:lol:

cheers all!!!

:thumb:


----------



## Matt- (Sep 8, 2011)

13 quid?? Doubt that is a lense mate? Maybe a screw on adaptor


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Going in close with a wide angle is likely to cause distortions whats wrong with taking a pic from 3-4 metres away? :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> don't worry, I understood what you meant....just not very good with this camera!!:lol:
> 
> I have a 'spares' drawer at home because of my investigations... :wall: :lol:
> 
> :thumb:


hear hear, mon' the man drawers! (i thought i was the only one with these "spares")


----------



## Fatman Soldier (Sep 24, 2009)

Do a YouTube search to mate. some good videos on there of cheap adapters and the real deals. 

Don't make the same mistake I did and order the first one you see that's cheap. Make sure that its going to fit and do the job you want it to.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Matt- said:


> 13 quid?? Doubt that is a lense mate? Maybe a screw on adaptor


yeah yeah...whatever it's called! :lol:



Brazo said:


> Going in close with a wide angle is likely to cause distortions whats wrong with taking a pic from 3-4 metres away? :lol: :thumb:


I just don't have that much room sometimes!

:lol: 



Mick said:


> hear hear, mon' the man drawers! (i thought i was the only one with these "spares")


drawers, garages, tool boxes..!!! :wall::wall:

:lol:


----------



## PAA (Aug 21, 2011)

Also because your camera has a cropped sensor in it all lenses will have a 1.6x magnification to it. To use the 18-55mm as a 18-55 mm you would need a full frame sensored camera.


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

Cuey: 
- stand around 2.5 -3m away from the car.
- The lens - the 18-55 - has two rings you can move. One is for focus, the other for zoom. Move the zoom one so that the 18mm is aligned with your marks. If you're watching the picture through the viewfinder as you do this, you should see that the viewpoint changes.

You won't be able to get all of the car in if you're standing up close unless you've got some kind of "UWA" (ultra wide angle), which will distort anyway. So walk away a little until you can get it all in.

If you want to do the math (which I'd recommend), then take some trig and get the fields of view for horizontal and vertical and work out how close you can get and still get the car in.

Got a sample of what went wrong?

Bret


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

How about buying a bigger car or a bus? Problem solved and you'll save the cost of a new lens.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

cuey.. bet your sorry you asked now :lol:

im sorry you asked!!! :lol: :wall:


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Cuey, you need the dog's doo dahs of wide angles -a Sigma 10-20.You can stand on the front bumper and still get all the car in with one of those :thumb:


----------

